# Green Bay Raw (2/24) Hype Thread - WWE Network Launch Night *Possible SPOILERS*



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:




:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I'm all for the Hulkster returning... but inducting matches into the hall of fame? That's just dumb.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

:vince7 Why are they doing this to us? 

Well, we knew it was coming, doesn't make it sting any less. WWE in 2014, ladies and gentleman, still revolving around Hogan.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Not entirely fussed he'll be back but regardless, he is so may as well see what goes down.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Interesting


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hulkamania is coming HOME!!!! 

Now we need STING too!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :vince7 Why are they doing this to us?
> 
> Well, we knew it was coming, doesn't make it *sting* any less. WWE in 2014, ladies and gentleman, still revolving around Hogan.


Don't worry, he'll be there soon enough too. :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

It's a shame how WWE is making this Raw such a huge deal, just because their Network launches that night. Not because of storylines or wrestling, but because they need to sell a product.

WWE today is so sad.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Want to have the network off to an explosive start and generate enthousiasm for mania? Stop fucking around and debut Sting at the post-ec Raw.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

And not a single fuck....


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Awesome!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I know Hogan's awful and he'll take away from the ones who deserve it etc.

But i can't wait, Hogan's return is a big deal in my household :mark:

EDIT: Also what do people expect? Of course Hogan is going to be around for Wrestlemania 30, especially as he's a free agent too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Jake Roberts said:


> Don't worry, he'll be there soon enough too. :lmao


And not doing the ONLY thing he has any business doing, having a match with Taker and then taking his HOF induction and leaving. No, let's make him the GM, because Sting has always been known for his promos. unk2

You remember the old joke about how ROH is school, WWE is work and TNA is the retirement home? I liked that joke and it's a shame we're gonna have to flip it around because WWE is back to being the retirement home again.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

OLD GUY WHO WILL TAKE UP TIME ON THE SHOW!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

This is the house that Hogan build so you haters should shut the fuck up! WrestleMania is HOGAN! The 30th anniversary of WrestleMania without Hogan is not a WrestleMania.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I'd like to say I don't care but when 'REAL AMERICAN' hits I'll mark.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Never been a Hulkster fan, but this is fucking huge news. It's great to see him back where he belongs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Wagg said:


> This is the house that Hogan build so you haters should shut the fuck up! WrestleMania is HOGAN! The 30th anniversary of WrestleMania without Hogan is not a WrestleMania.


It's not the 30'th fucking anniversary, that's WrestleMania 31. 










And yes, the 30'th WrestleMania, anniversary or otherwise is a WrestleMania with or without anyone. It's 2014, not 1985, get with the times. He's SIXTY. No other sport or piece of entertainment in our culture has such a hard time moving forward as wrestling does and it's sad as fuck. Nevermind the fact that Hogan always sucked to begin with.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I've seen way too much Hogan while watching TNA so I'm not really excited about this.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Great :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Returning on the same night as The Undertaker? Coincidence? I think not. He's back to challenge the streak brothers. They're gonna recreate the Triple H/Taker bit from before Wrestlemania 27


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



BlackaryDaggery said:


> I'd like to say I don't care but when 'REAL AMERICAN' hits I'll mark.


All I'll think of is that hilarious Always Sunny in Philadelphia episode with Roddy Piper and that song playing at the end


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Green Light said:


> Returning on the same night as The Undertaker? Coincidence? I think not. He's back to challenge the streak brothers. They're gonna recreate the Triple H/Taker bit from before Wrestlemania 27


:lmao

I'd love to see this match happen, as terrible as it seems like it would be - somehow they'd make this good. And if not, well it would be hilariously terrible.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Noooooo suprise there we all expected him to return. Just hope he doesn't get involved with the main storylines and I hope he doesn't break a hip walking to the ring


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Looks like I will have to record this RAW with Hogan and Taker returning.

Nice to see they will also use good old Jimmy as well


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

All these old guys returning. It's like one of Vince's bookers saw that episode of The Simpsons, where the kids and adults are competing against each other, and it ends up being the old folks who take control of Springfield, and thought "Y'know, that would make a good angle".


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*

Sorry if this is already a thread but Hulk Hogan and Jimmy Hart are both booked for the February 24th Raw from Greenbay. The same day in which the WWE Network launches. I think everyone knew he would return on this Raw but it's cool that it has been announced. Wonder what Jimmy Hart will be doing there. Also Undertaker is announced for this Raw. Wonder what other stars will be there.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*

Source?


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*



jacobdaniel said:


> Source?


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/83472/another-wwe-return-confirmed-big-spoiler.html?p=1

OP doesnt believe in spoilers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

And I'd also like to add my anger at this being spoiled, despite all my :mark: above :kobe


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*

Thanks for the source.

I kind of wish this hadn't been leaked, and I hadn't clicked on this thread. Granted we all knew he was coming back, but it would have been nice if it was more of a surprise. Like when Jericho returned at the Rumble last year, no one knew about it, and it was a great mark out moment.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*

What is John Cena gonna do when Hulkamania runs wild on him?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*

Fuck Hogan and thanks for spoiling.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> What is John Cena gonna do when Hulkamania runs wild on him?


Smile and make a joke about sandwich fillings.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*

Undertaker and Hogan to return on the same Raw ? Now, all we need is a segment between Superman and Hulk


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



razzathereaver said:


> All these old guys returning. It's like one of Vince's bookers saw that episode of The Simpsons, where the kids and adults are competing against each other, and it ends up being the old folks who take control of Springfield, and thought "Y'know, that would make a good angle".


I think it's more of Vince realising that his current rooster, bar the top few, do not inspire crowds or put arses in seats like the names of the Undertaker and Hulk Hogan in time for the big release of the network and the run up to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Now that Hogan and Taker are confirmed the next ones that I expect to be there are HBK, Flair, Hart, Austin and maybe Rock and Sting too. HOLY SHIT!!! Old wrestling fans will have a blast at this edition of RAW.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*

Cool. Hogan will still get a huge reaction. I just watched his Summerslam match again against Orton and he was the only thing that crowd really showed up for. I still think it would be great if at Wrestlemania they had Swagger with Hogan v. Cesaro with Zeb or vice versa.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Fake


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

So there goes at least 40 minutes of the 2 hour show taken up by to dinosaurs making their triumphant returns while current talent is further marginalized.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Ah yeah I'm excited! Big Hogan fan, it'll be great to see him back in the WWE. The Raw after Elimination Chamber looks to be a great episode full of surprises.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :vince7 Why are they doing this to us?
> 
> Well, we knew it was coming, doesn't make it sting any less. WWE in 2014, ladies and gentleman, still revolving around Hogan.


Except Hogan is not taking a spot.

This isn't a Batista case where he walks in and jumps straight to main event. Hogan will either be the host of WrestleMania or they end up putting him in the Cena vs Wyatt angle, neither of which I have any problem with (as long as the latter gives the Wyatt's a rub).


----------



## Samwise Of Course (Feb 6, 2014)

*re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*

Hogan should be there to give a big rub to some younger talent and help them get over and nothing else.

So that means he stays away from Bryan (already over), Cena (never going to get over) or anyone else like that.

He shouldn't look strong against anyone either, if we have him beat up on Sandow just to get a pop then I will just groan as all that does is make someone promising look weak.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Nimbus said:


> Fake


What time raw start?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*



Eclairal said:


> Undertaker and Hogan to return on the same Raw ? Now, all we need is a segment between Superman and Hulk


They need to really pump this Wrestlemania up. Batista has been a total failure. I don't even think it was just the booking to win the Royal Rumble, his total non-reactions just say that people really don't care. RVD, Rock, Hogan, Jericho, Undertaker have all had returns that have blown the roof off of the building. Batista was like Sheamus is now. Both are upper mid-carders that the fans like but when they are gone no one really notices or cares. When Edge came back just to do the Cutting Edge people went batshit crazy. It's really too bad he can't wrestle anymore because if Edge was in Batista's spot right now everyone would be psyched up for Wrestlemania, and you would hear things like "Bryan can face HHH, thats still a big spot for him.".


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*

I doubt Hogan is actually going to wrestle. His late career is pretty much equal to the old Joe Namath joke (he kept playing two years after his knees retired).


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Well my excitement level didn't increase one bit after reading this. Should get a good reaction though.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*

Anyways, no way smarks can be mad at this. Hulk will never be cleared to wrestle.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



> Except Hogan is not taking a spot.
> 
> This isn't a Batista case where he walks in and jumps straight to main event. Hogan will either be the host of WrestleMania or they end up putting him in the Cena vs Wyatt angle, neither of which I have any problem with (as long as the latter gives the Wyatt's a rub).


If Hogan gets involved in the Wyatt angle, the Wyatt's are getting buried. Period, end of. He needs to stay as far away from them as possible.

I don't care if Hogan is just hosting, I've never been able to stand the fucker, even when I was a kid. I don't need to see him ever again and the fact that all these old names are coming back regardless of what they're doing is comically terrible.



Setsuka said:


> I think it's more of Vince realising that his current rooster, bar the top few, do not inspire crowds or put arses in seats like the names of the Undertaker and Hulk Hogan in time for the big release of the network and the run up to Wrestlemania.


Well, that's their own god damn fault, because they would if they'd pushed people correctly and gave everybody angles like they used to in every other era, to make people CARE about them.

This is how the full time roster looks right now

Main event: Cena, Orton, Bryan, Batista

Upper midcard: Sheamus, Bray Wyatt, Roman Reigns

Jobbers: THE REST OF THE COMPANY

Ridiculous.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Possible spoiler date announced for the return of a WWE Legend*

:mark:

HULKAMANIA GONNA RUN WILD.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Old School is Back


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I am sure the WWE will manage to screw up the Hogan return because thats what they do, but it really shouldn't be that complex.

-Zeb and Swagger turn on Cesaro after he gets loses in the Elimination Chamber.

-Zeb is cuts a promo on Raw about how Cesaro was never really a Real American and wasn't willing to do the hard american work that Swagger did last year to win the Chamber.

-Swagger starts beating up Cesaro and then Hogans Music hits he comes down to the ring and throws Swagger over the top rope and then the Cesaro/Hogan alliance is formed leading to.......

Swagger with Zeb vs. Cesaro with Hogan at WMXXX. Perfect midcard match.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I can't fucking wait. I can only assume that anyone against him returning must not be old enough to remember his original run or not understand how important Hogan is to WWE. Hogan is WWE's Pele. He belongs there. I generally don't do "marking out" (bro), but when Real American finally hits, I'll go fucking nuts.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Why is everyone all up in arms about this?? it's not like he'll be wrestling or anything, i'm sure they will have him in 1 or 2 segments and that's it. Even if he comes back to host WM i still don't see what the big deal is. People will bitch and moan about anything these days.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :vince7 Why are they doing this to us?
> 
> Well, we knew it was coming, doesn't make it sting any less. *WWE in 2014, ladies and gentleman, still revolving around Hogan.*


"You're damn right it is"

:cena3


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I hope this super talented wrestler brings his super talented daughter with him to make super good TV.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

You all hated him in TNA telling him to retire,calling him a wwe reject, giving the man loads of shit....now your all marking out, typical wwe fans


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Given I was never watching WWE at any time Hogan was actually around (came in after he'd already left the first time, then was on my hiatus from watching when he turned up again in the 2000's) I'm a weird mix of excited and not interested.

And no, I don't know how that makes sense. It just does.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

How u can hate Hogan guys ? No but rly, this guys is a fucking legend..WWE without him would be an enormus shit..still u hate nim but when he returns the area will fucking explode.


----------



## regulater2 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



QWERTYOP said:


> I can't fucking wait. I can only assume that anyone against him returning must not be old enough to* remember his original run or not understand how important Hogan is* to WWE. Hogan is WWE's Pele. He belongs there. I generally don't do "marking out" (bro), but when Real American finally hits, I'll go fucking nuts.


That doesn't mean SHIT today. He gets respect, but only in discussions of fans. He should not be paraded around on modern RAW based on his laurels. 

Anything he is involved in is either:

A) Going to take TV time away from a current talent

B) Get overshadowed by his presence and not even give a rub to whoever he's working with

I hope this is a one-time thing, and he doesn't get involved in any prolonged storylines, I hope he doesn't even manage anyone at Wrestlemania.


----------



## regulater2 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Xderby said:


> How u can hate Hogan **** ? No but rly, this guys is a fucking legend..WWE without him would be an enormus shit..still u hate nim but when he returns the area will fucking explode.


You can care about other fans all you want. Me, personally, I know what he did, and how great he was, but I understand he has no place in today's product.

If you would rather see Hogan talk on the mic for a segment than some of the great talent WWE has already, I wonder why you even watch RAW.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



regulater2 said:


> You can care about other fans all you want. Me, personally, I know what he did, and how great he was, but I understand he has no place in today's product.
> 
> If you would rather see Hogan talk on the mic for a segment than some of the great talent WWE has already, I wonder why you even watch RAW.


But he will be something around 10 min on the ring,and he will not fight,its that a big deal ? And they can Use hogan to push a Young talent. Who dont want hulk hogan as a manager ?


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I don't have a problem with Hogan returning and whether you like it or not, Hogan being at WM is appropriate as Jim Ross has explained.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I don't always read threads where the op calls everyone "****" in his opening post...

but when I do, I don't take anything they have to say seriously.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Dub J said:


> I don't always read threads where the op calls everyone "****" in his opening post...
> 
> but when I do, I don't take anything they have to say seriously.


Fixed only for u baby.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



regulater2 said:


> That doesn't mean SHIT today. He gets respect, but only in discussions of fans. He should not be paraded around on modern RAW based on his laurels.
> 
> Anything he is involved in is either:
> 
> ...


Who the fuck cares? I don't get this foolish mindset of always being so concerned with the future that you forgot to actually live in the present. I'm far from a fan of the guy but Jesus Christ name one person on the active roster right now who can say they hold enough stock to be able to claim a spot instead of HULK FUCKING HOGAN. Hell, not even the part timers can compete with that. Who cares if he takes TV time from 3MB or Ziggler or Barrett? Any one of those guys even getting the chance to share a ring with Hogan would put them over more than any throwaway match they could ever have in place of something like that. Future talent this, future talent that. By the time whatever future talent you're talking about becomes the present you will have missed the journey and will then be whining about whoever the new future talent is.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

It's not as if Hogan is gonna compete or take the WWE Championship. He will barely be on the show. The most physical thing he can do is cut a comeback promo and that's it. Why are people so upset about this?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Taker AND Hogan in one night?...... LEGENDARY.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> It's not as if Hogan is gonna compete or take the WWE Championship. He will barely be on the show. The most physical thing he can do is cut a comeback promo and that's it. Why are people so upset about this?


Because this is a forum where we only likes wrestlers who are 20 years old or cm punk.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Hogan can't be booked as Mania host. Or at least, he can't be booked solely as mania host.

He's not nearly as entertaining on the mic as The Rock is - plus he hasn't been gone long enough nor is his return as unexpected as The Rock's was when he returned to guest host mania. It just wouldn't carry the same punch, announcing him as guest host as it did when Rock was announced a few yrs ago. 

I hope he gets inserted into storylines leading into mania. If he can't wrestle, that's ok. Bring him out as a Face Authority figure to foil the Authority's power. That way, WWE has a kayfabe way of booking "fair" fights leading into mania.

ex: if Bryan is screwed out of title at EC, Hogan can put him in mania title match

or hogan can book bryan against HHH at mania

or Hogan can help bring Punk back should WWE decide to turn it into a storyline, etc.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Showdown with the Ultimate Warrior please. We've gone beyond normal fuckery at this point so what the hell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Starbuck said:


> Who the fuck cares? I don't get this foolish mindset of always being so concerned with the future that you forgot to actually live in the present. I'm far from a fan of the guy but Jesus Christ name one person on the active roster right now who can say they hold enough stock to be able to claim a spot instead of HULK FUCKING HOGAN. Hell, not even the part timers can compete with that. Who cares if he takes TV time from 3MB or Ziggler or Barrett? Any one of those guys even getting the chance to share a ring with Hogan would put them over more than any throwaway match they could ever have in place of something like that. Future talent this, future talent that. By the time whatever future talent you're talking about becomes the present you will have missed the journey and will then be whining about whoever the new future talent is.


Translation: 1980 or GTFO. How progressive.

Hulk Hogan is the furthest thing from "living in the present". Any top star, including Orton can claim a spot from Hogan because Hogan doesn't draw flies with shit in 2014.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Biggest star ever? Check.

Most famous name in the history of the industry? Check.

The Babe Ruth of sports entertainment? Check.

SO pleased to see Hulk is coming back; 20 years a hulkamaniac! yasssssssss!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

When TNA brings in Hogan for a big time role, they are shitted on.

But when WWE does it, it's okay, that hypocrisy.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Guys like Antonio cesaro or roman will not bring so much money AS hogan,taker and the rest. Deal with it


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Translation: 1980 or GTFO. How progressive.
> 
> Hulk Hogan is the furthest thing from "living in the present". Any top star, including Orton can claim a spot from Hogan because Hogan doesn't draw flies with shit in 2014.


I say again, who the fuck cares? I'm no Hogan fan but I look forward to seeing him back on WWE TV for the first time in 7 years because it will be a cool moment. Will it be a moment based on nostalgia? Of course it will, that's his main purpose in 2014. I honestly don't give a single fuck if he takes a spot from somebody else because the truth is simple, anybody worth having a spot won't get it taken from them. They'll give Hogan his time and they'll make time for those who matter. 

I did :lol at the 'including Orton' part of your post though. You must really hate the Hulkster if you're using Orton to bolster your arguments.

:hogan2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Starbuck said:


> I say again, who the fuck cares? I'm no Hogan fan but I look forward to seeing him back on WWE TV for the first time in 7 years because it will be a cool moment. Will it be a moment based on nostalgia? Of course it will, that's his main purpose in 2014. I honestly don't give a single fuck if he takes a spot from somebody else because the truth is simple, anybody worth having a spot won't get it taken from them. They'll give Hogan his time and they'll make time for those who matter.
> 
> I did :lol at the 'including Orton' part of your post though. You must really hate the Hulkster if you're using Orton to bolster your arguments.
> 
> :hogan2


I do hate Hogan, but it's not even about hate. Orton matters in 2014 more than Hogan does. That is FACTUAL. So does Cena, so does Bryan. Hell, the SHIELD matters in 2014 more than Hogan. Hogan's name has no weight anymore. If TNA existed in 1995, Hogan going there would've INSTANTLY made them a competitor to WWE, like it did with WCW. His name is dead, Hulkamania is DEAD. Yes, he'll get a pop, but it's not going to translate to anything. It's just another broke ass old guy like Flair having to come back because he wasted his money buying gold plated toilets and doing coke off them for 30 years instead of being smart with his money like Foley or Edge were.

Nostalgia is fine ONCE IN A WHILE but we get so much nostalgia that the effect has worn off. It's gotten to a point where I don't even want to see AUSTIN anymore. Now that's bad. All they do is cram nostalgia up our asses, they might as well change the WWE logo to an N at the rate they're going. Nobody in sports or entertainment has a problem moving forward EXCEPT wrestling. This shit is tired.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

OLD CUNTS NEED TO GET THE FUCK OFF OUR SCREEEEENS!!!!!!!


Nah seriously let him come down the ramp... do the ear thing.... soak up the applause.... rip his shirt...... then escort him to a ringside seat and leave him there.

Same goes for any other geriatric legend on the show.

PS: Fuck Sting... wouldn't have wanted him in his prime nevermind now..

No wonder young guys are leaving disheartened when they are in there prime and getting overlooked for guys that are past there sell by date... all for a quick pop and buck instead of building something lasting.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

LOL at all these people happy to see Hogan returning. This is exactly why WWE is going to shit.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



chargebeam said:


> It's a shame how WWE is making this Raw such a huge deal, just because their Network launches that night. Not because of storylines or wrestling, but because they need to sell a product.
> 
> WWE today is so sad.


It's a company. The entire point of making a company is to make money.

It's a lot more sad that you actually expect a major billion dollar business to care more about "storylines" than selling their product. This shit isn't art, it's a business.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I do hate Hogan, but it's not even about hate. Orton matters in 2014 more than Hogan does. That is FACTUAL. So does Cena, so does Bryan. Hell, the SHIELD matters in 2014 more than Hogan. Hogan's name has no weight anymore. If TNA existed in 1995, Hogan going there would've INSTANTLY made them a competitor to WWE, like it did with WCW. *His name is dead, Hulkamania is DEAD.* Yes, he'll get a pop, but it's not going to translate to anything. It's just another broke ass old guy like Flair having to come back because he wasted his money buying gold plated toilets and doing coke off them for 30 years instead of being smart with his money like Foley or Edge were.
> 
> Nostalgia is fine ONCE IN A WHILE but we get so much nostalgia that the effect has worn off. It's gotten to a point where I don't even want to see AUSTIN anymore. Now that's bad.


I should slap the hell outta you for saying some dumb shit like that........

*ITS MOTHERFUCKIN HULK HOGAN*!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



chargebeam said:


> It's a shame how WWE is making this Raw such a huge deal, just because their Network launches that night. Not because of storylines or wrestling, but because they need to sell a product.
> 
> WWE today is so sad.


Ummm yeah cause this network is HUGE for them so they want all the people they can to watch it so what do you expect 

SMH


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

hey its the guy I saw get a blowjob in that one movie


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Never been a big fan so I'm meh toward this return but it is big news nonetheless. There are millions across the world that will mark out for this moment. It will be awesome seeing the crowd go wild for him.

I'd rather see a Sting debut over Hogan though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

And here in Denver we get nothing :cussin:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



JoMoxRKO said:


> I should slap the hell outta you for saying some dumb shit like that........
> 
> *ITS MOTHERFUCKIN HULK HOGAN*!!


Well, go ahead and slap me then. In 2 minutes the pain will wear off and Hogan will still be a geriatric 60 year old with 47 hip replacement surgeries who has no business on television.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

that's not a huge name. its just 9 letters


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Everyone have a favorite wrestler who dont wrestler anymore. And eveybody would be happy IF their favorite guy would be back. There are old wrestlers who still have fans. Hogan for sure have them. More fans=more money . and for sure hogan have more fans than Wyatt or sheamus..the point is, hogan give money,thats it.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

OLD OR NOT , BUZZING FOR THE HULKSTERS RETURN.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Please go away Hogan.

You're taking TV time away from 3MB & Khali.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Hulkamania is coming home!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Without Iron Sheik there is no Hulkamania


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I do hate Hogan, but it's not even about hate. Orton matters in 2014 more than Hogan does. That is FACTUAL. So does Cena, so does Bryan. Hell, the SHIELD matters in 2014 more than Hogan. Hogan's name has no weight anymore. If TNA existed in 1995, Hogan going there would've INSTANTLY made them a competitor to WWE, like it did with WCW. His name is dead, Hulkamania is DEAD. Yes, he'll get a pop, but it's not going to translate to anything. It's just another broke ass old guy like Flair having to come back because he wasted his money buying gold plated toilets and doing coke off them for 30 years instead of being smart with his money like Foley or Edge were.
> 
> Nostalgia is fine ONCE IN A WHILE but we get so much nostalgia that the effect has worn off. It's gotten to a point where I don't even want to see AUSTIN anymore. Now that's bad. All they do is cram nostalgia up our asses, they might as well change the WWE logo to an N at the rate they're going. Nobody in sports or entertainment has a problem moving forward EXCEPT wrestling. This shit is tired.


All you care about is your favourites winning world titles. You don't even care about what they do to get one so long as they get one. I learned a long time ago not to waste my time debating with you, Pyro. You hate everything lol. Hogan returning for one final nostalgia run doesn't bother me in the slightest. If he starts taking up an hour of Raw every week then I might have a problem but since nobody knows what capacity he's going to be involved in, I think I'll wait until I start bitching about nothing. As you were though, I'm sure there are countless others out there willing to take my spot and argue with you. See what I did there? 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Starbuck said:


> All you care about is your favourites winning world titles. You don't even care about what they do to get one so long as they get one. I learned a long time ago not to waste my time debating with you, Pyro. You hate everything lol. Hogan returning for one final nostalgia run doesn't bother me in the slightest. If he starts taking up an hour of Raw every week then I might have a problem but since nobody knows what capacity he's going to be involved in, I think I'll wait until I start bitching about nothing. As you were though, I'm sure there are countless others out there willing to take my spot and argue with you. See what I did there? 8*D


One final run? How long has it been "just one final run" for? 2000? These people NEVER go away.

Don't you EVER get tired of seeing the SAME people? I don't care if he's only going to be a host, it's still an old motherfucker coming back. I don't need to see this.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

How the fuck does green bay get 2 massive returns? Chicago isn't gonna get shit and I bought tickets. Go figure.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't you EVER get tired of seeing the SAME people? I don't care if he's only going to be a host, it's still an old motherfucker coming back. I don't need to see this.


So dont watch it and stfu.problem solved  . most of the WWE fans will enjoy this moment when u will cry about the same guys. U will say the same when your favorite wrestler of this era will be old and will Still wrestle or he will return AS 40-50 years old guy ?


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

YEEEEEEEEEES!

I never watched Hogan in WWE considering I started watching WWE regularly in 2008!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Xderby said:


> So dont watch it and stfu.problem solved  . most of the WWE dans will enjoy this moment when u will cry about the same guys.


What a shock, a guy with a nostalgia avatar. 

The world has passed you by, my friend. It's time to wake up from dreamland and join us in the year 2014.



> U will say the same when your favorite wrestler of this era will be old and will Still wrestler ?


Yes. Hell, I already said I don't want Austin back and he's my all time favourite. That's not progression.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> One final run? How long has it been "just one final run" for? 2000? These people NEVER go away.
> 
> Don't you EVER get tired of seeing the SAME people? I don't care if he's only going to be a host, it's still an old motherfucker coming back. I don't need to see this.


Well we haven't seen Hogan in about 7 years I think it is. He'll come in, do his thing, it will be cool the first few times and then if he isn't doing anything interesting after that I'll just forward through his segments. If you don't need to see him then don't watch his parts. That's basically my philosophy on all things WWE; if I don't want to watch them I don't, I just forward through and skip to the parts I do want to see. I think I'd rather watch Hogan hulking up than a throwaway Khali match on Raw that's for damn sure. I don't care how old these guys are, I'd rather watch most things than Khali or Ziggler or Barrett or whoever else I don't give a fuck about. Then I just skip to the parts with the guys who I am interested in seeing. It really is that simple.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**









In the words of Bray Wyatt, is this what you want? Is this what you desire?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



CROATIA said:


> YEEEEEEEEEES!
> 
> I never watched Hogan in WWE considering I started watching WWE regularly in 2008!


You didn't miss much. If you've seen Hogan's act once...that's pretty much it.

As I erroneously said in the RAW thread, WWE should book Hogan vs Khali in a foot race to the ring. That would eat up an hour's worth of show right there.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Rick_James said:


> I'm all for the Hulkster returning... but inducting matches into the hall of fame? That's just dumb.


 You speak the truth. How does a match get a HOF spot when so many deserving wrestlers do not?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tardbasher12 said:


> In the words of Bray Wyatt, is this what you want? Is this what you desire?


How can anybody say that if WWE let Hogan do this on Raw it wouldn't be sports entertaining?

:vince2


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What a shock, a guy with a nostalgia avatar.
> 
> The world has passed you by, my friend. It's time to wake up from dreamland and join us in the year 2014.
> .


I can change it to Taker from this days..whats the difference,same guy. I have Young talents who i like but they are nothing. Everyone Young guy except Bryan is nothing for WWE..maybe roman will become Someone "huge".


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Starbuck said:


> How can anybody say that if WWE let Hogan do this on Raw it wouldn't be sports entertaining?
> 
> :vince2


The fact that you find watching Hogan's ass swing in circles Miley Cyrus style entertaining disturbs me a little. Could be worse, they could have Ultimate Warrior join him.

Why did I type that? Why did I even think it?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Not excited at all. 

Hogan returning does nothing for me. Not interested in seeing him again. Lots of match-ups that could be on the WM card and won't so Hogan could do his routine. Every minute counts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Xderby said:


> I can change it to Taker from this days..whats the difference,same guy. *I have Young talents who i like but they are nothing. Everyone Young guy except Bryan is nothing for WWE*..maybe roman will become Someone "huge".


And with that attitude, it's no wonder. What's the incentive to make stars if the fans are just gonna take anything they're given? *sigh*


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And with that attitude, it's no wonder. What's the incentive to make stars if the fans are just gonna take anything they're given? *sigh*


The thing is only some guys grom the current roster are good enough to be main event stars. Actually only Bryan,the shield Bray Wyatt(the others 2 sucks..)rusev,ziggler for me have the talent to be stars..the rest are like i said nothing.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Remember when everyone used to slag off TNA for being an old people's home? Well, now they're too poor to be an old people's home and WWE are terrified of pushing anyone they haven't already pushed through the roof do you think we can start calling WWE the old people's home? It's not so much that I care to defend TNA, but I like to insult my fucked up, shitty wrestling companies with a degree of accuracy that I can be proud of.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Seeing Hogan will be awesome and hopefully he gets a huge reaction. Don't get the complaints, is he such an eyesore on your screen you're upset he's taking time that would otherwise be filled by Los Matadores and 3MB.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



faceface said:


> Remember when everyone used to slag off TNA for being an old people's home? Well, now they're too poor to be an old people's home and WWE are terrified of pushing anyone they haven't already pushed through the roof do you think we can start calling WWE the old people's home? It's not so much that I care to defend TNA, but I like to insult my fucked up, shitty wrestling companies with a degree of accuracy that I can be proud of.


Hogan was in TNA awful..thats why they hated TNA for that. Angle same. Hogan in TNA was a completly different person. It wasnt the hogan from early WWE the real American thing. and he wasnt Hollywood hogan..he was just a douchbag.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Looking forward to seeing Hogan back, the WWE is where he belongs.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Coming back to the WWE with his tail between his legs witha big piece of humble pie down his throat. 

Your run in TNA didn't work out, did it Hulk?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Like him or not any sane wrestling fan will realize that Hogan will steal the show in 2 weeks, brother. Unless a certain, long-awaited debut is planned the same night.

Voodoo Child FTW. Do it.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Everything old is new again.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

:mark: :mark:


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Sickkkk would mark like tits for Voo Doo Child entrance...


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

Hogan has come back to beat the streak!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Youngins: and by youngin's i mean people between 14-19 years old if there's any on this site - and to any hogan haters; like it or not without Hogan Wrestlemania, let alone Monday Night Raw, let alone the WWE probably doesn't even exist. There's only a few people in the history of the business who even belong in the same breath as Hulk Hogan. And i'm saying this knowing about Hogan's antics as well. I have no problem with him being involved at Mania.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

It will be met with a huge reception, but there is nowhere this return can go. 

Hulk Hogan will go the way of other forgotten legends of coming back to pointless segments or being a meaningless general manager.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



The Main Headliner said:


> Youngins: and by youngin's i mean people between 14-19 years old if there's any on this site - and to any hogan haters; like it or not without Hogan Wrestlemania, let alone Monday Night Raw, let alone the WWE probably doesn't even exist. There's only a few people in the history of the business who even belong in the same breath as Hulk Hogan. And i'm saying this knowing about Hogan's antics as well. I have no problem with him being involved at Mania.


Haha.

I'm 19 and know the impact he has had.
I knew that when I was 10.

Despite him being a complete moron by wrestling in TNA, having a sex tape, being in a shitload of legal trouble and crap... he does need to be at Wrestlemania 30. I will be very happy to see his face again.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



King Gimp said:


> Haha.
> 
> I'm 19 and know the impact he has had.
> I knew that when I was 10.
> ...


lololololololol,yeah....lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Hulkamania returns where it belongs. I CANNOT wait.

This man NEEDS to be at WrestleMania 30 and I am glad he's gonna make it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Man this sucks for me. I'm going to the Smackdown after this Raw. Wish Green Bay was in Smackdown so I could go to this Raw. Hopefully Hogan shows up the next night on Smackdown but I doubt it.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And with that attitude, it's no wonder. What's the incentive to make stars if the fans are just gonna take anything they're given? *sigh*


Its WM season and fans want their dose of nostaliga, so just stfu and leave people to enjoy what THEY pay to see. If Hogan takes up 20 minutes, that still leaves the majority of the show for your "youngsters". 

Turn the screen off, don't watch it if necessary. Just quit your whining already.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Great to have him back, and had to happen for WM30.

Just kinda think that after Mania a lot of people will jump off board and watching (I probably will) this whole nostalgia act is so lame, so repititive and it isn't even exciting anymore, to see such talented stars of today and our future leave cause of it, leaves a bad taste behind.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Cobalt said:


> Great to have him back, and had to happen for WM30.
> 
> Just kinda think that after Mania a lot of people will jump off board and watching (I probably will) this whole nostalgia act is so lame, so repititive and it isn't even exciting anymore, to see such talented stars of today and our future leave cause of it, leaves a bad taste behind.


Which stars left because of the veterans? 

I thought CM Punk left because he was pissed off that HIS booking had been poor...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



wjd1989 said:


> Which stars left because of the veterans?
> 
> I thought CM Punk left because he was pissed off that HIS booking had been poor...


Rock and Batista stealing his chances of maineventing Mania had nothing to do with it now?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Double post.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



layeth87smack said:


> Sickkkk would mark like tits for real american...


fixed it for you.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Just hope he doesn't wrestle!


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Nothing bad of this can come.

However wrestling fans being wrestling fans will find a way to find fault with it. I wonder what excuse they will use now that he has been confirmed not to be able to wrestle and "STEEL THA SPOTLIGHTZ" from the young guys. 

I can see it already:

"OMFG GUYZ HOGAN HAD 3.75 SECUNDS MORE PROMO TIME THAN DEEN AMBROSHE. I WISH THAT OLLLD FUCK WULD DIE. #Cut4Punk #ROH."


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I now have a reason to watch RAW that week.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Just don't make him wrestle. Have him manage some young guy for a short while or even be the gm, I don't care. Just no wrestling, please.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Chris22 said:


> Just hope he doesn't wrestle!


He can't he wasn't cleared to do anything physical


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Cobalt said:


> Rock and Batista stealing his chances of maineventing Mania had nothing to do with it now?


I dont see what Rock has to do with anything. Punk's already gone on record saying that while he didn't like Rock being in the main event and would want to be in that spot he at least understood why. You cant do this with Batista. Plus its legit happening over the Daniel Bryan madness. Batista is what pushed him over the edge. As well as being burnt out yadda yadda yadda.

Rock/Cena deserved the main event spot the first time. I dont see how anyone can argue otherwise. Plus it was set in stone long before anyone cared for CM Punk on that main event/top tier level.

The 2nd time is arguable but once again, still understandable.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Cobalt said:


> Rock and Batista stealing his chances of maineventing Mania had nothing to do with it now?


Punk marks are never going to learn are they?

The *ONLY* reason Punk held the title longer than a match with John Cena at any given PPV or Raw, was because of the almightily gassed, part-timer from Hell that is known as The Rock.

Rock, Brock and Undertaker were practically the only reason Punk was relevant in 2013. 

:rock4


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



The Main Headliner said:


> lololololololol,yeah....lol


?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I'm just glad Hogan's not wrestling.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

This will be cool. 

I agree with *Starbuck* on that im not a Hogan fan by any means but people moaning about 'spots' when it comes to Hulk are just talking out of there ass. 

Anyone who has a spot of note isn't going to lose a dime, if anything it possibly creates a spot for guys like 3MB or Barrett to get a segment with an icon.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I've been calling it for weeks and I'm standing by it. Hogan returning means the nWo will be in the Hall Of Fame.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Cobalt said:


> Rock and Batista stealing his chances of maineventing Mania had nothing to do with it now?


his shitty attitude and him being a lazy douche took his chance of maineventing Mania, he's sloppy as fuck and doesn't care.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



xdoomsayerx said:


> How the fuck does green bay get 2 massive returns? Chicago isn't gonna get shit and I bought tickets. Go figure.


Hey you never know. Vince might smooth things over with CM Punk and the Windy City will get to see their guy show up.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Viperdk said:


> Hey you never know. Vince might smooth things over with CM Punk and the Windy City will get to see their guy show up.


:lel

Keep dreamin', their _guy_ walked out on his career and fans. Cunt deserves to be blacklisted from WWE.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Its not a huge name guys.. its only 4+5 letters


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

So ill guess we'll find out Taker's opponent too then on this date?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And with that attitude, it's no wonder. What's the incentive to make stars if the fans are just gonna take anything they're given? *sigh*


You can't make new stars with talentless roster like that, look at 2003 roster, that was real wrestling, not no mic skill Bryans & fat wyatts ruining it.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I cant wait!!!!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



The Hitman said:


> So ill guess we'll find out Taker's opponent too then on this date?


Lesnar will call out Orton or Triple H and demand a title shot because he's not going anywhere, 

cue gong.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



YoungGun_UK said:


> Lesnar will call out Orton or Triple H and demand a title shot because he's not going anywhere,
> 
> cue gong.


Yeah, if Brock/Taker is a lock, then as soon as Lesnar cuts a promo, ill be expecting the lights to got out. :mark:

I just hope it isn't Orton/Taker, not now.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



YoungGun_UK said:


> Lesnar will call out Orton or Triple H and demand a title shot because he's not going anywhere,
> 
> cue gong.


Hope that you're not right and Brock is going for the title at Mania.

With all of these returns leaking on the internet... Undertaker first, now Hogan I think that WWE is having something in their sleeve and Sting will debut when Taker makes his return.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

i just came here to say that ive seen so much of that guy since his last appearance his return does absolutely nothing for me whatsoever.. like nothing at all..


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Jake Roberts said:


> Don't worry, he'll be there soon enough too. :lmao


That was fucking great.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

i hope he screams 'viiiitaaaaamiiiiiinnnnsss!'at least one before eating some in front of miz, 'nomnomnomnom, brother!' and then kicking some ass, getting fans hyped for mania and then he poses like never before, a staredown with cena, staredown with rock, staredown with triple h, undertaker, lesnar, vince, bret hart, jeff hardys drugs, sting, and even ultimo warrior, he will show how no one bosses him around no more, not even logic and old age, he is ready, ready to go all havoc over the mediocrity and bring the e back to wwe


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I can't believe there are people marking out for this, when they complain about part timers and such, the Internet should not be a tool for just anybody, this is why the IWC gets shit on!


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

They're going to have to rewrite the show on the fly when it ends up taking Hogan 31 minutes and three commercial breaks to walk to the ring.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

LOL a everyone shitting on Hogan. This is the house that Hogan built, brotha! Deal with it. The man got the crowd to turn against the Crock when Rocky was at the top. He's HULK HOGAN!!!! It's running wild, I can feel it already.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



G-Mafia said:


> LOL a everyone shitting on Hogan. This is the house that Hogan built, brotha! Deal with it. The man got the crowd to turn against the Crock when Rocky was at the top. He's HULK HOGAN!!!! It's running wild, I can feel it already.


Great, and so we'll be dealing with Hogan cutting 20-minute promos until they're wheeling him down to the ring in Undertaker's frickin' casket. Lovely.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Starbuck said:


> Who the fuck cares? I don't get this foolish mindset of always being so concerned with the future that you forgot to actually live in the present. I'm far from a fan of the guy but Jesus Christ name one person on the active roster right now who can say they hold enough stock to be able to claim a spot instead of HULK FUCKING HOGAN. Hell, not even the part timers can compete with that. Who cares if he takes TV time from 3MB or Ziggler or Barrett? Any one of those guys even getting the chance to share a ring with Hogan would put them over more than any throwaway match they could ever have in place of something like that. Future talent this, future talent that. By the time whatever future talent you're talking about becomes the present you will have missed the journey and will then be whining about whoever the new future talent is.


:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I know it'll never happen, but it'd be pretty cool to get the American bad ass taker to return. Just watched wrestlemania 17, man what a sick ass entrance and song.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Don't like Hogan these days, although... I'll admit it.

I am pumped and will mark out like a motherfucker.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

General response to Hogan in TNA: _"Lol, stupid TNA. They should be concerned with their young talent, not has-beens."_

General response to Hogan returning to WWE: _"Yeah! This is awesome!"_

Umm, dafuq? Surely those who are all for this can see why there are some who are damn sick of the same thing.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Can't wait to watch Hogan and Taker.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Xist2inspire said:


> General response to Hogan in TNA: _"Lol, stupid TNA. They should be concerned with their young talent, not has-beens."_
> 
> General response to Hogan returning to WWE: _"Yeah! This is awesome!"_
> 
> Umm, dafuq? Surely those who are all for this can see why there are some who are damn sick of the same thing.


TNA put Hogan in a position of power and hyped him as the saviour. There's kind of a difference, brother.


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

I thought we'd seen the last of this serving-serving, uncultured, uncharismatic fraud for the last time after he went off to scarper the hopes and dreams of another company. The man turned into a cancer, a scourge of wrestling and Vince was the only guy who didn't take his shit. I didn't think he had it in him to throw Hogan another bone after he tried to betray him a third time. That's overly sentimental. 

'This is the company that is going to lead the way in the future - I guarantee it' - Hogan on TNA 

'Sting is going over cleanly at Starrcade - I guarantee it also'


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



The Main Headliner said:


> Youngins: and by youngin's i mean people between 14-19 years old if there's any on this site - and to any hogan haters; like it or not without Hogan Wrestlemania, let alone Monday Night Raw, let alone the WWE probably doesn't even exist. There's only a few people in the history of the business who even belong in the same breath as Hulk Hogan. And i'm saying this knowing about Hogan's antics as well. I have no problem with him being involved at Mania.


Exceptional claims require exceptional evidence.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

People are upset about this? They weren't upset at the return of Bret Hart, and this is basically the same, except that Hogan is a much bigger name. In fact, he's the biggest name. It will be wonderful to see him in WWE. It's not like he's coming in to steal the yes chant, become the head of creative, and get awarded the championship. You would think people would have a bit of respect for the guy who main-evented the _first_ Wrestlemania, a guy without whom Wrestlemania may not exist.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Xist2inspire said:


> General response to Hogan in TNA: _"Lol, stupid TNA. They should be concerned with their young talent, not has-beens."_
> 
> General response to Hogan returning to WWE: _"Yeah! This is awesome!"_
> 
> Umm, dafuq? Surely those who are all for this can see why there are some who are damn sick of the same thing.


WWE aren't going to position him as the main babyface in top angles like TNA did.


----------



## leeblue (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

As long as he is only a manager type or guest ref etc etc.


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

if there are Bryan chants during hulkster's segment I'll laugh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Philosopher said:


> if there are Bryan chants during hulkster's segment I'll laugh


"I think theyre chanting We Want Brutus!" :lawler


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



leeblue said:


> As long as he is only a manager type or guest ref etc etc.


He will, probably the WM Guest Host. In any case, any Hogan appearance on WM xXx is good and should happen.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Hopefully they bring back Ric Flair too and he has a match with Hogan. It would be best for business.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Two time HOF'er?

Wow, soon this is going to be like the WWE Title. 5-time, 5-time, 5-time HOF'er bitches!


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Razor King said:


> Two time HOF'er?
> 
> Wow, soon this is going to be like the WWE Title. 5-time, 5-time, 5-time HOF'er bitches!


Facing adversity and stacked odds to find redemption to become the first ever 10 time Hall of Famer.

:cena5 :cena5


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**

Oh the nostalgia for real american will be immense. Cant wait.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

PLS GOD PLS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjqS707wD9w


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

I love Voodoo Child but NO! Hogan should and will 100% come to Real American, the song that he identifies with it the most.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



chargebeam said:


> It's a shame how WWE is making this Raw such a huge deal, just because their Network launches that night. Not because of storylines or wrestling, but because they need to sell a product.
> 
> WWE today is so sad.


What the hell? The product they're selling is matches and story lines. Matches and stories are used to sell the next set of matches and story lines. That's how wrestling makes a profit.

Also, news flash, big tv corporations try to sell you things and always have.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Terminator GR said:


> Want to have the network off to an explosive start and generate enthousiasm for mania? Stop fucking around and debut Sting at the post-ec Raw.


Debuting Sting on that show will be lost in the shuffle. There is so much going on that it wouldn't feel speciai.

Imagine if The Rock returned the same night as Bret Hart did.

This is the same reason why Sting isn't wrestling WM this year, they can make it a far bigger deal and make it feel more special next year.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

Supposedly it was sold already last week


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

This Raw is looking good, Raw has been so horrible lately and you would think that business will pick up after EC, hopefully this kickstarts it all.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



chargebeam said:


> It's a shame how WWE is making this Raw such a huge deal, just because their Network launches that night. Not because of storylines or wrestling, but because they need to sell a product.
> 
> WWE today is so sad.


Yeah its sad because it wants to make money... makes sense. A business wants to make money.. and you think its sad. O-k


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

Hogan can fuck off.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

Damn this Raw looks good. I'm going to the Smackdown the next day. Wish this Raw was in Milwaukee and Green Bay had SD.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Doverio said:


> I thought we'd seen the last of this serving-serving, uncultured, uncharismatic fraud for the last time after he went off to scarper the hopes and dreams of another company. The man turned into a cancer, a scourge of wrestling and Vince was the only guy who didn't take his shit. I didn't think he had it in him to throw Hogan another bone after he tried to betray him a third time. That's overly sentimental.
> 
> 'This is the company that is going to lead the way in the future - I guarantee it' - Hogan on TNA
> 
> 'Sting is going over cleanly at Starrcade - I guarantee it also'


I don't know why people complain so much about this. This is just a business and he was just a WWE employee, then TNA employee and now he is rehired to WWE.
It's almost like if you were a sales person for IBM, quit the job, and now you sells for Microsoft. You'll be doing marketing stuff for Microsoft and talking good things (even if there are lies) from Microsoft products to get better sales.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

Wanna know why theyre bringing Hogan back? Because people will always pay to see Hulk in the WWE. THey dont want to pay to see him in a movie, or hosting a tv show, or pimping his daughter or on NXT or its counterpart TNA, but they will pay to see him in the big leagues. So anyone complaining might as well hope that one day Unicef or United Way gets into the Wrestling entertainment business because while its the dumbest most overused catch phrases every second of every show some writer, exec, or Vinnie Max himself thinks its the best thing they can be doing for business.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

I guarantee if they put Hogan in the same ring at the same time as Bryan or Cesaro the naysayers on this forum will mark out like little bitches.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

My predictions for this RAW:

Opening segment:
The previous night at EC Orton emerged victorious as the WWEWHC after finally eliminating Bryan due to shenanigans from The Authority. RAW opens with Lesnar & Heyman marching down to the ring. They demand to be inserted in to the title match at Mania. The lights go off and a gong is heard. Taker's music hits and he makes his return. He enters the ring, stares down Lesnar and looks up to the Mania sign, setting up their match at Mania.

Closing segment:
Throughout the night they are hyping the face-to-face confrontation between Orton & Batista. Triple H & Stephanie head down to the ring & officially announce that Orton vs Batista will headline Mania (*the crowd boos & begins a Daniel Bryan chant). Orton heads down to the ring followed by Batista. They have a stare down & cut a short promo (*the crowd is still booing and chanting for Bryan). All of a sudden Hogan's music hits & the crowd goes wild. He heads to the ring and announces that he is the official host for WrestleMania XXX. After saying how great it is to be back & that Hulkamania is gonna run wild in the WWE once again, he states that as his 1st act as official host he is changing the main event title match in to a triple-threat match (*the crowd goes crazy & begin a Yes! chant). 

He says "It's gonna be the WWEWHC Randy Orton vs the 2014 Royal Rumble winner Batista vs this man..."

Hogan points to the stage and after a short pause Bryan's music hits and the crowd goes nuts as he leads them in a Yes! chant. He enters the ring, shakes Hogan's hand and stares down Orton & Batista as he continues to chant Yes! as the show goes off air.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*



DannyMack said:


> My predictions for this RAW:
> 
> Opening segment:
> The previous night at EC Orton emerged victorious as the WWEWHC after finally eliminating Bryan due to shenanigans from The Authority. RAW opens with Lesnar & Heyman marching down to the ring. They demand to be inserted in to the title match at Mania. The lights go off and a gong is heard. Taker's music hits and he makes his return. He enters the ring, stares down Lesnar and looks up to the Mania sign, setting up their match at Mania.
> ...


I'd :mark: like crazy.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

Think we could possibly get a mini NWO reunion for one night?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*



DannyMack said:


> My predictions for this RAW:
> 
> Opening segment:
> The previous night at EC Orton emerged victorious as the WWEWHC after finally eliminating Bryan due to shenanigans from The Authority. RAW opens with Lesnar & Heyman marching down to the ring. They demand to be inserted in to the title match at Mania. The lights go off and a gong is heard. Taker's music hits and he makes his return. He enters the ring, stares down Lesnar and looks up to the Mania sign, setting up their match at Mania.
> ...


Can you please work as a writer in WWE? Thanks.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*



dmccourt95 said:


> Think we could possibly get a mini NWO reunion for one night?


Id love it, Shield has a backstage promo talking about how they are the best 3man squad wrestling has ever seen. They challenge any three to come to that ring that night and say otherwise. They get to the ring, then the famous nwo music hits for an epic staredown. Reigns goes to spear Hall, hall moves and he hits Ambrose. Reigns just leaves. Powerbomb to Rollins and they spraypaint one of them.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

Not excited in the slightest.

Yes Hulk Hogan bla bla bla did wonders for the wwf bla bla.

As for people saying that Hulk Hogan built this house - Bullshit! Hogan helped make the product popular so did Andre the Giant, Ultimate Warrior etc etc. Hogan was great in his time but there were others before him and there were most certainly others after him. 

I dont like Hogan at all - never have never will - he is nearly as bland and as one dimensional as daniel bryan - and that stupid American hero crap annoyed my happiness - but he is an icon none the less weather i like it or not.

I look at like this - no one built the 'house' there are just a few who lay the solid foundations - Austin, Hogan, Hart, Andre, Piper, Sammartino, Flair & of course the McMahons. while the foundations will have their place cemented that does not mean that the exterior and inside could do with some renovations and it will keep ticking over till another foundation arrives. Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*



reilly said:


> Hogan helped make the product popular so did Andre the Giant, *Ultimate Warrior* etc etc. Hogan was great in his time but there were others before him and there were most certainly others after him.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

stoked for this, will be there live, can't wait!


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*



OldschoolHero said:


> Id love it, Shield has a backstage promo talking about how they are the best 3man squad wrestling has ever seen. They challenge any three to come to that ring that night and say otherwise. They get to the ring, then the famous nwo music hits for an epic staredown. Reigns goes to spear Hall, hall moves and he hits Ambrose. Reigns just leaves. Powerbomb to Rollins and they spraypaint one of them.


I think they'll use Hogan in a more substantial role than this. Although, I'd seriously :mark: if that happened.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Huge name to return on February 24th, RAW *MASSIVE SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :vince7 Why are they doing this to us?
> 
> Well, we knew it was coming, doesn't make it *sting* any less. WWE in 2014, ladies and gentleman, still revolving around Hogan.


-sigh- Sting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*



DannyMack said:


> My predictions for this RAW:
> 
> Opening segment:
> The previous night at EC Orton emerged victorious as the WWEWHC after finally eliminating Bryan due to shenanigans from The Authority. RAW opens with Lesnar & Heyman marching down to the ring. They demand to be inserted in to the title match at Mania. The lights go off and a gong is heard. Taker's music hits and he makes his return. He enters the ring, stares down Lesnar and looks up to the Mania sign, setting up their match at Mania.
> ...


would be epppppppppppppppppic :mark: :mark:


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*

I am going to this Raw. Looking to be the most interesting Raw of the 5 that I have been too.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*



reilly said:


> Not excited in the slightest.
> 
> Yes Hulk Hogan bla bla bla did wonders for the wwf bla bla.
> 
> ...


Never was a Hogan fan either but you should learn your wrestling history.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Green Bay Raw (2/24) / WWE Network Launch Night Hype Thread *Possible SPOILERS**

This better be fucking good, I'm struggling for motivation to even watch these days.


----------



## BruiserBrody (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*



Deadman™ said:


> I am going to this Raw. Looking to be the most interesting Raw of the 5 that I have been too.


I also live in Green Bay and I;m kicking myself for not asking off of work for this!


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Official Green Bay/WWE Network Launch Night Raw Discussion Thread *Possible SPOIL*



TNA is Here said:


> Never was a Hogan fan either but you should learn your wrestling history.



I know a bit about wrestling history but im not gonna say i know everything and everyone should listen to me - that post was just my opinion. Hogan did not create the wwf - did he? the wwf created him - yes? so what im trying to put across is that there would still be a wwe without hogan but there wouldnt be a Hogan without wwf/wwe.

Not trying to start a argument or get unnecessarily involved in a tit for tat type debate thats just my view.


----------



## WWEGreenBay14 (Jan 28, 2014)

*What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*



WWEGreenBay14 said:


> What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?


More than likely the following:


A whole bunch of disappointing stuff
Returns that quickly turn into letdowns
CenawinsLOL


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

A loooooong ass tutorial on how to start your free one week trial of the WWE Network


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Taker comes back


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Hogan comes out. Lesnar comes out to beat him up. Taker comes out and saves Hogan. Cue Lesnar-Taker build toward wrestlemania.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

-Cena wins
-Roman is made to look like the better member of the sheild
-Bryan faces the odds...Bryan vs HHH feud escalates..
-Lots of WWE network talk...annoying as hell commentary 
-Taker/Brock feud starts
-boring Batitsa segment
-Hogan returns
-RTWM still looking disappointing...We wonder how different it would have been if Bryan won the RR and if Punk didn't leave


----------



## WWEGreenBay14 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

That sounds cool but probably wont have hogan interupt that taker and brock buildup .they might have brock out in the ring and out of nowere light go off and taker comes and points to wrestlemania sign and if were lucky they will fight


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hulk Hogan coming out and clearing the ring of divas, before cutting a shoot on why his TV show is better than Total Divas.

Undertaker returns to What chants and has a Carrie moment and burns the building down with his mind.

Oh and the WWE Network will bury all entrances.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

The App and The Network will have an Epic Stare down to start their feud for WM30


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Sting will debut


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Chants get muted. Plug DBry here and there etc etc. Typical boring stuff.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*



thaimasker said:


> -Cena wins
> -Roman is made to look like the better member of the sheild
> -Bryan faces the odds...Bryan vs HHH feud escalates..
> -Lots of WWE network talk...annoying as hell commentary
> ...


if you're not excited for the Elimination Chamber PPV then you should probably reexamine why you watch the WWE. Also, if you haven't enjoyed the incredible wrestling of the last couple weeks then you should probably reexamine why you watch the WWE.

The only falter on this RTWM was the Rumble winner (a big blunder so far) but not every WM even has a strong main event.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Titus O'Neill bragging about his win over that gay bastard.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

3 hours of Network hype, Shield breaks up, Wyatt's attack Cena, Undertaker has a face off with Brock, and Hogan comes out and the old, incontinent motherfucker shits himself to end the show.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

"Please make sure that all your devices are turned on". "Apply KY jelly for ample lubrication ..."


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Hogan as WM XXX Host, Cena/Wyatt, and Brock/Taker confirmed.

I think they will wait for the other two main events until Chicago the following week.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

the undertaker comes out and cuts a 30 minute promo about how if you're getting the WWE network you GOTTA get the WWE app


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Hold on a second... Nobody (myself included in earlier reply) has given the very obvious, 100%-gonna-happen answer?

Fuckery. That's what's going to happen.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman returns then challenges and begs Alberto Del Rio for a match at Wrestlemania


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

The bellas will explain how to get the wwe network, only to be cut off by michael cole to talk about how to download the app.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

We need to make bets right now on how many times the WWE App and WWE Network will be mentioned during Raw.

Who wants to start the pool and take everyones bet lol.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

I'd be happy is Daniel Bryan gets a beat down by Triple H with a sledge hammer.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*



Romangirl252 said:


> Taker comes back


This, and a challenge by Lesnar.


----------



## cenationwarrior (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

People need to understand that most Casual fans like myself are not very tech savy. Most of us have no idea how to use the app so having Michael Cole be there to explain it to us is a life saver...


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*



cenationwarrior said:


> People need to understand that most Casual fans like myself are not very tech savy. Most of us have no idea how to use the app so having Michael Cole be there to explain it to us is a life saver...


LOL STAHP. Everyone is tech savy unless you're a 50 year old person or older. Obvious Troll is obvious


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

THE WWE NETWORK IS LIVE RIGHT AFTER RAW! :cole3


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Brock, Hogan and Taker...OH MY!!

Oh, and the Network will be mentioned every 37 seconds.

Can't wait.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

3MB loses match...


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Michael Cole will teach us about the WWE Apps.

looking forward to that


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

We will find out that the true Anonymous GM of Raw was actually the WWE App and then the world will implode on itself. As for what we will really see. Who knows. I think we are in for a big swerve this Sunday.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Undertaker will be attacked by Lesnar, but The App and The Network will make the save. Then, they will turn on Undertaker, breaking kayfabe, shitting on the Taker vs Lesnar match and challenging The Deadman to 2 on 1 No Booked Handicap Streak & Streak vs Streak Match on WretleMania 31.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Brock will come out infuriated that he no longer has an opportunity to win the WWE title, he will either do this and be interrupted by Undertaker who will cut a promo basically saying you can still prove you're a man at Wrestlemania. 

OR 

Brock will attack Undertaker in a fit of rage. 

Vince & Hogan will have a Bret/HBK moment and Vince will announce Hogan is the host of Wrestlemania.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

They will follow up from what happened the night before and a shit load of WWE Network promotion.

That's what i'm expecting.


----------



## DPW (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

I don't know what will happen, but I hope it will be something really good, because right now I'm not feeling anything special for Wrestlemania 30.:angry: Some very strong Punk chants could get me in the right mood.



LigerJ81 said:


> The App and The Network will have an Epic Stare down to start their feud for WM30


:lmao


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

My predictions for this RAW:

Opening segment:
The previous night at EC Orton emerged victorious as the WWEWHC after finally eliminating Bryan due to shenanigans from The Authority. RAW opens with Lesnar & Heyman marching down to the ring. They demand to be inserted in to the title match at Mania. The lights go off and a gong is heard. Taker's music hits and he makes his return. He enters the ring, stares down Lesnar and looks up to the Mania sign, setting up their match at Mania.

Closing segment:
Throughout the night they are hyping the face-to-face confrontation between Orton & Batista. Triple H & Stephanie head down to the ring & officially announce that Orton vs Batista will headline Mania (*the crowd boos & begins a Daniel Bryan chant). Orton heads down to the ring followed by Batista. They have a stare down & cut a short promo (*the crowd is still booing and chanting for Bryan). All of a sudden Hogan's music hits & the crowd goes wild. He heads to the ring and announces that he is the official host for WrestleMania XXX. After saying how great it is to be back & that Hulkamania is gonna run wild in the WWE once again, he states that as his 1st act as official host he is changing the main event title match in to a triple-threat match (*the crowd goes crazy & begin a Yes! chant). 

He says "It's gonna be the WWEWHC Randy Orton vs the 2014 Royal Rumble winner Batista vs this man..."

Hogan points to the stage and after a short pause Bryan's music hits and the crowd goes nuts as he leads them in a Yes! chant. He enters the ring, shakes Hogan's hand and stares down Orton & Batista as he continues to chant Yes! as the show goes off air.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*



Natecore said:


> if you're not excited for the Elimination Chamber PPV then you should probably reexamine why you watch the WWE. Also, if you haven't enjoyed the incredible wrestling of the last couple weeks then you should probably reexamine why you watch the WWE.


Other than the 6-man match what is there to get excited for? The rumored card for Mania looks lackluster especially for the 30th Mania. They need to do _something_ on Monday(or Sunday at the ppv) due to the network launch, and it's gonna take more than match quality and the current roster to get it done.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*



Marv95 said:


> Other than the 6-man match what is there to get excited for? The rumored card for Mania looks lackluster especially for the 30th Mania. They need to do _something_ on Monday(or Sunday at the ppv) due to the network launch, and it's gonna take more than match quality and the current roster to get it done.


Agreed.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

Hello ladies and gentlemen and welcome to Monday Night Network! I'm Michael Cole alongside Jerry The App Lawler and John Bandwidth Layfield, it's time to show you how to use the WWE Network! First power on your PC, using the power button! Navigate to your Internet Explorer icon on your Windows™ ME, XP, Vista, 7 or 8 operating system and type haitch tee tee pee colon slash slash wwenetwork dot com, then looking at your bank card and using the security code on the back of the card and then the card number on the front of your card, as well as the expiry date also on the front you can sign up to the WWE Network for just £9.99. Now exclusively, the WWE app has some 'during the break footage' of the first internet explorer startup broadcast on air and also Microsoft Silverlight and multiple Java updates! You can do the same on your Chromebook or Apple Macintosh device by navigating to the relevant browser there. If you have Linux, then too bad!


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

No matches just cole in ring talking bout wwe network and app for 3 hours


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

I think it'll definitely be a night full of promos, backstage segments and clips as opposed to wrestling...so you know, what we've been getting for the last 3 years!

I am most looking forward to the return of the biggest star in the history of sports entertainment, Hulk Hogan - I am intrigued by how the fans will react. I hope they pop big time for him. Traditionally, they have. But he's been away from the game since PG went big. 

And of course, the return of the greatest big man of all-time, and the true face of the WWE - the Undertaker. Whatever he does, I'll mark out - he's the man.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*

My inside sources say (My gut)

That CM Punk's music will open the show, and Big Johnny will come out trollin' dressed like Punk, beside that no other further mentions.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Green Bay Raw (2/24) WWE Network Launch Night Hype Thread *Possible SPOILERS**

Behind the paint of sports-entertainment icon Sting

How awesome would it be when Taker is making his return and gets to the ring suddenly the Crow theme to start. Probably my biggest mark out moment. :mark: The biggest money maker match in history!


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Green Bay Raw (2/24) WWE Network Launch Night Hype Thread *Possible SPOILERS**

Let's post something more clever and funny about this the shit show we hate so much despite continuing to watch it because we're a bunch of hypocrite kids who loves to hate things because it's uber cool!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*



DannyMack said:


> My predictions for this RAW:
> 
> Opening segment:
> The previous night at EC Orton emerged victorious as the WWEWHC after finally eliminating Bryan due to shenanigans from The Authority. RAW opens with Lesnar & Heyman marching down to the ring. They demand to be inserted in to the title match at Mania. The lights go off and a gong is heard. Taker's music hits and he makes his return. He enters the ring, stares down Lesnar and looks up to the Mania sign, setting up their match at Mania.
> ...


And leave :hhh2 without a top star opponent for Mania? Not gonna happen. HHH isn't going to face Sheamus. Small outside chance Bryan is inserted into main event if they manage to get Punk back for Chicago and to be his opponent and to see out the rest of his contract. (I actually think this is very possible considering we've head nothing from Punk or WWE on the subject in nearly a month).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Green Bay Raw (2/24) Hype Thread & WWE Network Launch Night *Possible SPOILERS**

I think it would be cool if Cesaro and Zeb were in the ring talking about being Real Americans, then Hogan's iconic theme hits and the crowd goes wild.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Green Bay Raw (2/24) Hype Thread & WWE Network Launch Night *Possible SPOILERS**

Hogan needs to close the show if Sting is not going to make his debut that night. Probably it will be similar to the Rock's return with Hulk coming out and cutting a promo and saying that he is the Host of WrestleMania.


----------



## WWEGreenBay14 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Green Bay Raw (2/24) Hype Thread & WWE Network Launch Night *Possible SPOILERS**

Who's going to the event?


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: What Do think will happen on raw 2/24?*



Marrakesh said:


> And leave :hhh2 without a top star opponent for Mania? Not gonna happen. HHH isn't going to face Sheamus. Small outside chance Bryan is inserted into main event if they manage to get Punk back for Chicago and to be his opponent and to see out the rest of his contract. (I actually think this is very possible considering we've head nothing from Punk or WWE on the subject in nearly a month).


There's a rumour going round that if Bryan is inserted in to the title match (making it a triple-threat match) then HHH will face Roman Reigns. This would probably mean that they'd have to delay the breakup of The Shield till after Mania.


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Green Bay Raw (2/24) Hype Thread & WWE Network Launch Night *Possible SPOILERS**

I have feeling Undertaker is returning with ABA gimmick.There was even little hint on last Raw when Goldust mentioned him on bike.

And feud against "The Real" Brock Lesnar wouldn't work with his Deadman gimmick!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Green Bay Raw (2/24) Hype Thread & WWE Network Launch Night *Possible SPOILERS**



CROATIA said:


> I have feeling Undertaker is returning with ABA gimmick.*There was even little hint on last Raw when Goldust mentioned him on bike.*


I noticed that too, I just didn't say anything. You know, didn't want to get patronized on WF as "looking too much into things". :side:


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Green Bay Raw (2/24) Hype Thread & WWE Network Launch Night *Possible SPOILERS**

Nah, he's 100% coming back as The Deadman, like he does every single year now.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



> - There has been talk of doing a cliffhanger ending to the February 24th RAW to encourage WWE Network sign-ups.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


If Taker gets the last segment of the show then something big will happen and i'm not talking about Brock coming out to challenge him. Having Taker coming out and saying that there's no one else to beat, etc. and suddenly the light go out, a eerie song plays and you see Sting standing in the rafters with a crow on his hand and in the other hand his baseball bat pointing at Taker... THAT would be AMAZING!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

The final 6 words worry me...

encourage sign ups? Or encourage more ticket sales for wrestlemania?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Would be stupid tbh, I'm almost afraid they'll be doing silly things like this all the time to encourage people to get the network. Imagine how many fans overseas they'd be pissing off if they do shit like this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

It used to drive me crazy when Jim Ross announced for Mid South/UWF and a match would still be going on when the show ended. Bah Gawd. We are out of tv time. I really hope WWE doesnt pull that as their cliffhanger, then we find out the next day that something major happened, but too bad if you didnt order the network to see it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Imo the best way for RAW to go off the air on Network launch night is to have HHH turn full heel the night before at EC by screwing Bryan in order to ensure his Evolution friends get the Mania Main Event. The next night he throws a huge celebration for his buddy Orton's title defense with Steph, NAO, Kane, HBK, and Nash (Nash and HBK are rumored to be on next weeks RAW) in the ring. After HHH rambles about how it's the dawn of the Authority era Vince's music hits. He says he sat back and watched HHH ruin his company but he's back to claim what's rightfully his. He adds Bryan to the title match and signs Punk back to face HHH one-on-one for the company. Austin can be special ref if he's serious about returning. 

Or they can finally do the Sting/Taker angle but they're hesitant on doing that for whatever reason.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

The only thing I'm worried about with regards to the network is network exclusive content that's directly related to their programming. 

As for the cliffhanger, I wonder if we'll finally see Vince make his return to storylines. I'm waiting for him much more than Taker or anyone else at this point.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Cliff hanger ending as in tune in next week, or cliff hanger ending as in "you have to get the Network to watch the last 5 minutes"? I assume it's the latter, which they can fuck off if true. The rest of the world doesn't even get the Network, and they should not be toying with their programming.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Slightly unfair for the UK fans if the cliffhanger is carried onto the Network.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Hopefully Sky Sports will "stay with it" and show the network part if there's a cliff hanger.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

I don't understand this tbh. They can't just not show the last five minutes. That would be horrible marketing.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Hope we don't get fucked over in the UK, I'm sure they wouldn't risk a possible shitstorm like that. We aren't getting The Network until early next year as it is apparently. Hopefully Sky stays with the show.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Does the US or any other country get Raw as three hours 15 mins on their TV planner? On Sky it goes on until 04:15 AM even though it finishes at 4AM. Maybe that's going over time due to it being live. So we may get it.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

In NYC Raw is and always has been listed as 8:00PM - 11:05PM on the info. Still goes past 11:05PM most of the time tho


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

How about the show ends with the arena in darkness...

All we get are a few words on the titantron...

"He's Coming -Next Week"

Could be used for Sting, Hogan, Taker.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

I can't see a Sting return. What I can see and is slightly more likely is Vince ending the show by announcing the Wrestlemania main event.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



TKOW said:


> How about the show ends with the arena in darkness...
> 
> All we get are a few words on the titantron...
> 
> ...


Hogan will be at this Raw.... So that would not work


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Ever thought they are just going to have something big happen to close the show?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

"Who shot Triple H?"

Find out next week on the WWE NETWORK!!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



Numberwang said:


> "Who shot Triple H?"
> 
> Find out next week on the WWE NETWORK!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

OP it ain't Sting lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Would be awesome if someone comes down and they demand a match, like say Bryan gets screwed at EC comes out demands a match against the champion and Cole says "we're outta time, gotta go tune in to WWE network to keep watching" USA network would be so pissed lol

I remember when Nitro used to run over to force you to watch Hercules or whatever TNT original they were pushing and during commercials they'd cut back to Nitro...must've been nice to own the network, but it always had me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Isn't pretty much every show a "cliffhanger"? Since they try and keep you wondering what's going to happen on the next episode?


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

they won't do the "show last 5 mins on the network" thing many have posted.

and Sting is not coming. Will probably be Undertaker or Hogan closing the show


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Be cool if it was Sting and Take rat the end. Not likely though. Probably Brock and Taker, sadly. Rather see Undertaker beat Cena and get it out of the way.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

This plays





and he's spotted in the rafters and they simply go off the air. 

Would be epic.

I assume though it will be Heyman and Lesnar coming down to the ring to challenge the WWE Champion and instead they get Undertaker.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

This doesn't make sense. How is the ending of RAW going to entice people into buying the Network? I'm pretty sure most people are gonna get it anyway. If they seriously end the episode right in the middle of something important and try to carry it on over, they would experience a shitstorm the likes of which they have never seen before. I'd be joining in on that parade of hate, too, seeing as though I'm in the UK.

Thankfully, I don't think WWE are _that_ retarded. 

Sting appears in the rafters, we can hear his voice in the distance: "BUY THE NETWORK GUYS!" :lmao


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

I think 'cliffhanger' is a poor choice of words. 

It will probably be something like this: Two guys (any guys) meet in the ring, face-to-face, threatening each other. Taker, Brock, doesn't matter. They're about to start punching and the show goes off the air. Do I REALLY need to see it? Are they revealing anything new? No. But it might sway someone who's on the fence about buying it. If I'm right then it's not a terrible idea, but if its a true 'cliffhanger' like people here have said, then I don't agree and its just shameless plugging. Not that it would surprise me but I would like to give Vince a little more credit than that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Hmmmm let me guess...

Cole: "Folks...look who just came out..it's Undertaker and he's about to say something!! But oh no..we are about out of time..tune in and buy the WWE NETWORK now to hear the rest of the speech!!!!" :side:


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cliff hanger ending as in tune in next week, or cliff hanger ending as in "you have to get the Network to watch the last 5 minutes"? I assume it's the latter, which they can fuck off if true. The rest of the world doesn't even get the Network, and they should not be toying with their programming.


I can't imagine it's the latter. By the time you sign up for the network and turn it on, you've missed the network exclusive cliffhanger segment that you were "encouraged to sign up for".


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Hmmm, not cool for people living outside of the states.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

They can f*ck off with their cliffhanger ending. They need to remember that it's not just the U.S that watched their product. No shock really though because they never care about wrestling fans from other countries unless its getting money for PPV's and House Shows etc.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

An example of a cliffhanger is the NXT invasion, some Raw episodes during the summer of Punk, the ending to Summerslam 2011 and maybe 2013. Something cool or totally unexpected to end the show to make you WANT to tune in to the next show. Another brawl between Taker/Brock isn't a cliffhanger & I doubt Brock is closing over Hogan brother.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cliff hanger ending as in tune in next week, or cliff hanger ending as in "you have to get the Network to watch the last 5 minutes"? I assume it's the latter, which they can fuck off if true. The rest of the world doesn't even get the Network, and they should not be toying with their programming.


 WWE will want to please the network that buys the TV rights, not upset their viewers who will catch on to this and complain.

I see the "PPV's" on the Network as being an extra Raw, essentially a 2 parter. I'm not convinced that creative who can't book 3 hours are going to be able to book 6 hours. In the past PPV was usually separate from the TV (mostly just matches) but now I think they will flow into each other to benefit both the Network and the broadcaster of the TV shows.

No way the TV network lets Vince poach their audience like that.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

The cliffhanger will be one of two choices...

1) Will Cena main event wrestlemania?
2) Will Cena kick out at 2?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

not even a news report. "WWE will do something in attempt to get more money." Seriously? The night after the last PPV before Mania, duh. 

Why are people upset about this? If they do something that makes you want to watch the outcome...then that's good entertainment.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

When WCW launched Thursday night Thunder they cut Nitro off in the middle of Sting/Hogan for the WCW title, a rematch from a controversial ending in the main event of Starrcade which was the top face versus the top heel and built up over a year. Then the next week on Nitro they announced they would play the remainder of the match on Thunder, meaning ten days after it actually happened. And of course they showed Hogan didn't have the belt so they spoiled the result too.

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2011/1...tory-hollywood-hulk-hogan-vs-sting-rematch-on

WWE would be dumb not to learn that everything about that was incredibly dumb and bad for business.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

It will most likely be Taker or Hogan's return.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Lol, at least one person who pays for WWE Network will record the special clip and post it on the net for everyone to see anyways. WWE will still get some buys from people who want to watch the legit way.

McMahon: I've got it all figured out. Don't worry.
:vince


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

I hope they don't begin doing like they do with the App.
At least with the app you only miss ring entrances and the occasional jobber promo backstage if you don't have it.
The Network is much bigger so I hope they don't start cutting matches and making them Network exclusive (but advertising them during the show leaving you going "hang on where was the Wyatt vs Ambrose match that was advertised during the first hour?") or doing the same but with Main Eventer promos.
I don't have the Network and can't get it yet so please don't screw me over Vince!


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

eh...isn't every ending to RAW a bit of a cliffhanger, in that you have to watch every week to find out what will happen next?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

WWE is going to lose a lot of viewers if they pull this crap....

OR....people just aren't going to sign up for the network(like me). 

I'll just wait for someone to put it up on youtube or something to watch.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

A cliff hanger ending with WWE wanting Network sign ups doesn't necessarily mean they will stop broadcasting before a match finishes or anything similar. 

It could be that the cliffhanger addressed the next week on Raw, but because of how big the story is the WWE want you to sign up to the network to watch their exclusive content, such as the post Raw show that will then talk in depth about it/do interviews with stars etc.

It could also be that a major name has returned and they're hoping you'll sign up to watch classic footage of them(for example, if Raw ended with Sting confronting Undertaker and then going off air).

I really don't think WWE will leave it so that the cliffhanger is revealed on the Network, especially as they know if it was and someone didn't want to sign up they'd just look for spoilers on the internet.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

sounds like a Batista/ Orton staredown to me :lol 

do you guys really think creative can write good cliffhangers?


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> It will most likely be Taker or Hogan's return.


I'd take that, but as long as it isn't a Brock/Taker confrontation. With next weeks Raw being so huge with so many big names appearing it'd feel like a letdown if it ENDED with Brock/Taker. I'm fine with that at the top of hour 1 or 2, but not to end Raw.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

cena beats whoever to end the show. Michael cole says the network opens in just a couple minutes. the wwe logo goes on the bottom of the screen and cm punks music hits. usa network goes black. everyone scrambles to the network. we get to the network and barrett final has his moment for massive heat.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



PowerandGlory said:


> cena beats whoever to end the show. Michael cole says the network opens in just a couple minutes. the wwe logo goes on the bottom of the screen and cm punks music hits. usa network goes black. everyone scrambles to the network. we get to the network and barrett final has his moment for massive heat.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

I think it will be one of a few options: 

A. Mr. McMahon announcing his "retirement" and then as he is ready to promote either HHH or Stephanie as "President" of WWE we suddenly hear Shane's theme music as he comes running down and attacks HHH.

B. We see Sting at the end of Raw

C. Hulk Hogan returns and reveals that he is the one who was buying Steph's and HHH stocks in WWE. Which will be somewhat believable because Steph does sell and buy stock in WWE every once in a while.

D. All of the Above.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Years ago they used to do cliff hangers. However, making it so people would need to purchase their network would probably backfire overall. I don't think it would be smart to test those waters especially if they cannot include overseas fans.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Sounds like something WCW would have done. I.E. going off the air on Nitro during Sting/Hogan II so they could air it on the very first Thunder.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If they seriously end the episode right in the middle of something important and try to carry it on over, they would experience a shitstorm the likes of which they have never seen before. I'd be joining in on that parade of hate, too, seeing as though I'm in the UK.
> 
> Thankfully, I don't think WWE are _that_ retarded.


Oh, they are definitely that 'retarded,' this is the same company that gave us these marvels:





and the glorious sequel


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

They should have a cliffhanger every week like it was back in the AE, fuck the network. I was keen on getting it some way illegally as I am from Australia but I don't think I will be. It's just absurd that they wanna do this to increase Network sales, should be their aim week in week out.

But on the other hand, Brock Lesnar realistically speaking should go to the ring with Heyman, say that Brock is done with the WWE and has nothing left to conquer until the bell tolls and lights go out.

Sting isn't happening, if it does I'll eat my words happily but I doubt it.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Most of the speculation I've heard on podcasts centers around Hulk Hogan coming out at the end of RAW. Then you have to subscribe to the Network to see what happens next.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Don't put anything pass those retards.

The backslash is gonna be hilarious tho!


----------



## maxitalian (Jun 26, 2012)

The fact that this is considered a “news" makes me angry.

Every fucking Raw should end with a cliffhanger, not just that "special" episode 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



maxitalian said:


> The fact that this is considered a “news" makes me angry.
> 
> *Every fucking Raw should end with a cliffhanger*, not just that "special" episode


I've got to disagree. I love a good cliffhanger, but eventually you have to give a story a proper ending. The same should apply to WWE.


----------



## maxitalian (Jun 26, 2012)

wonder goat said:


> I've got to disagree. I love a good cliffhanger, but eventually you have to give a story a proper ending. The same should apply to WWE.


You would have the feud conclusion on the PPV

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



Cobalt said:


> They should have a cliffhanger every week like it was back in the AE, fuck the network.


don't know about cliffhanger but they did end raw on a big note nearly every week prior to the rumble..funny that period didn't get much love online despite that 

*hhh being knocked out by big show
*rhodes family winning the tag belts
*first shield vs wyatts staredown in manchester
*big brawl on raw between hhh/punk/bryan/cena/orton/hbk to close the slammys
*bryan joining wyatts
*jake roberts returning at old school raw
*bryan leaving wyatts 2 weeks later


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Cliffhanger will definitely involve Hogan - how could it not?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



CYC said:


> The final 6 words worry me...
> 
> encourage sign ups? Or encourage more ticket sales for wrestlemania?


I think both. WWE would still get money in either case and that's what they want.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Not gonna happen.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



NapperX said:


> I think it will be one of a few options:
> 
> A. Mr. McMahon announcing his "retirement" and then as he is ready to promote either HHH or Stephanie as "President" of WWE we suddenly hear Shane's theme music as he comes running down and attacks HHH.
> 
> ...


"A" is NOT HAPPENING EVER EVER EVER!! Shane has his own business to run(very successful I hear) so I fail to see how he would decide to just up and leave his company to put himself at personal risk and get back under his father's thumb again.


B & C could happen, though. But I see B being most likely.

But then again, it most likely will be Brock/Taker in the end. Usually the stuff we EXPECT is the stuff we almost always GET. WWE is so predictable.



celticjobber said:


> Most of the speculation I've heard on podcasts centers around Hulk Hogan coming out at the end of RAW. Then you have to subscribe to the Network to see what happens next.


Then we'll just wait for someone to put it up on Youtube or for Next Monday night on RAW for them to show the replay a billion times.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



Cobalt said:


> They should have a cliffhanger every week like it was back in the AE, fuck the network. I was keen on getting it some way illegally as I am from Australia but I don't think I will be. It's just absurd that they wanna do this to increase Network sales, should be their aim week in week out.
> 
> But on the other hand, Brock Lesnar realistically speaking should go to the ring with Heyman, say that Brock is done with the WWE and has nothing left to conquer until the bell tolls and lights go out.
> 
> Sting isn't happening, if it does I'll eat my words happily but I doubt it.


Wouldn't make sense when he declared himself no. 1 contender and challenged Orton/Batista a few weeks ago. Plus like I said I doubt Brock's closing over Hogan.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

What's the point of Hogan closing, though?

If it's just for him to say "Please sign up with the WWE Network", then that's downright stupid. 

The end of RAW should always have the viewer want to tune into NEXT WEEK'S RAW program.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

1. "No Chance!" hits, Vince comes to the ring to reveal the new owner of the company and it's...

a week later Hornswoggles music hits and he's the GM.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

^ Holy Ultimate Let-Down, Batman! :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

So the question is who's closing the show.. Hulk Hogan or Undertaker?

Both would be great choices but I think undertaker deserves to close the show.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Shane o'Mac turns up right at the end just as HHH and Steph are about to fire Bryan. Shane and trips face down but Steph doesn't like it so she pulls HHH out of the ring and the leave and Bryan and Shane look at each other.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

It'll be something obvious like Lesnar beating someone up and Taker comes out.... yippie! Big shocker!


----------



## WWEGreenBay14 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger than Raw 1000?*

Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

Oh yeah. 

Raw 1000 meant nothing in retrospect. Punk turned heel, that's all that happened. Miz won the IC title who cares, Sandow got beat up by DX, who cares, Slater got beat up by legends, who cares. 

With this show, you got Undertaker coming back, not for a cameo to beat up Jinder Mahal and Drew Mcintyre, but to start a WrestleMania program, and you've got Hulk Hogan coming back for the first time since 2006, which means nothing to me, and won't draw money, but is none the less very historically significant. They'll be setting up WrestleMania programs. On top of that, it's launch day for the WWE Network, which makes it instantly of more historical value and they'll be doing more major things to hype it because they're selling a product, not just celebrating Raw.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

Hogan being there makes it bigger than Raw 1000 without a doubt.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Only if Punk is on Raw 2/24 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

Not even close. Raw 1000 was hyped for weeks before it happened and featured a legitimate PPV main event match in Cena/Punk.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

I think it has potential to be. 


Raw 1000 was huge IMO.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

No it obviously won't be.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

..If Lesnar, Hogan & Taker all have powerful well written segments then yes, if Punk makes an appearance also (extremely unlikely) that may kill a few smarks with mark overload.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

RAW1000 had - Rock, Lesnar, Wedding Angle, Triple H, Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Legends Segment and Cena/Punk Main Event. 

I think it will be a good show but I can't see it being that stacked. They'd need an Austin and one of Punk/Sting to show up to even compete IMO.


----------



## nickmajfc (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

Oh man, if it had Punk, Sting, Austin, Hogan, Rock... imagine that  ^


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*



YoungGun_UK said:


> RAW1000 had - Rock, Lesnar, Wedding Angle, Triple H, Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Legends Segment and Cena/Punk Main Event.
> 
> I think it will be a good show but I can't see it being that stacked. They'd need an Austin and one of Punk/Sting to show up to even compete IMO.


It was stacked yes but some segments could have been much better, having Taker come in to take out 3MB of all people, not exactly money was it. 

Same could be said of the whole wedding thing and the DX thing, if anything it began the burial process of one fine Damien Sandow, all in all it's no good having a stacked show if you're just going to write mediocre material for them, thankfully the whole Rock, Punk & Bryan segment was inadvertent gold.


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

After the Smackdown I just viewed... I doubt it. 

Vince seems to think he's just got this all in the bag.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> and you've got Hulk Hogan coming back for the first time since 2006, which means nothing to me, and won't draw money, but is none the less very historically significant.


Lol, I'm not fan of Hogan either, but thats just stupid to say, some people dont watch TNA or read everything on the internet, I'm sure they would watch RAW, or buy PPV to see Hogan if they grew up watching him or if they are big fans of him...
It has been a long time but he still can make money to WWE, especially today when they dont care about new stars that much and bring back old ones all the time...


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

This show is already bigger than RAW 1000. Hogan baby :mark:

Taker is also expected!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

Bigger? Maybe. Better? Hell no. Nothing will happen that will have significance other than the Network and building a couple of Mania matches. Raw 1000 was stacked with star power and had the Punk heel turn, which included facing Cena and attacking the Rock. I highly doubt we're gonna get a moment like that on here. As for the title change, probably just a midcard title, which means it won't matter at all. 

I'm just hoping for a couple of great matches like last week.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

Bigger? No. They promoted RAW 1000 for weeks for multiple legends appearing on the show announced beforehand. 

Better? Possibly. They're going to want to pull everything possible out of their ass to make this show as enjoyable as possible to encourage people to sign up for the WWE Network.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

I dunno we will talk after Monday IMO.

Raw 1000 was huge, tbh it was a PPV like Raw, had the first face to face confrontation and physical battle between HHH and Lesnar after months of build, Taker returned it was some what random and pointless but he was there, Rock returned and signalled his intentions, you had DX there and a WM quality mainevent in Cena vs Punk, where Punk turned heel on The Rock.

2/24 Raw has Hogan returning after 7-8 years away, Taker is back to start a Mania program most likely with Brock, we will know whose maineventing Mania and the Network is launched. To me both look equal on paper but we will know for sure after Monday, IMO this weeks Raw looks much better and something of more significance.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

I think RAW 1000 is way overrated here. So yeah, maybe 2/24 will be better.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



Marv95 said:


> Wouldn't make sense when he declared himself no. 1 contender and challenged Orton/Batista a few weeks ago. Plus like I said I doubt Brock's closing over Hogan.


In WWE logic anything makes sense, he can just say his above the title and has conquered everything.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Undertaker is doing his promo and boom! Lights off.... you see sting walking back and forth on the wrafters....
Boom.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

it will be better. Hulk Hogan, UT, Batista, Lesnar. Star power here is better than the star power at RAW 1000 which had Michaels, UT and Rock. 

Not sure about the closing segment but I would have Taker in it as Hogan has already been announced and will probably open the show


----------



## WWEGreenBay14 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

i think DX will also make an appereance,well who knows we gotta wait till monday,and the cool thing about is that I will be there!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*

Maybe it'll be like the cliffhanger ending when Hogan was signed with TNA when all of his boys got hired and random people would just be found laying unconscious in the back and Hogan would run over and be like "Brother? Are you okay brother?" And then Scott Hall would give a nice "Hey Yo".


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Cliffhanger ending planned for RAW?*



BigEMartin said:


> Undertaker is doing his promo and boom! Lights off.... you see sting walking back and forth on the wrafters....
> Boom.


id bet a lot of money that if sting did return we wouldn't see him in the wrafters


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

Here's hoping!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

Better probably, bigger in terms of a rating? Probably not.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

its bigger than the ppv they r putting on the night before.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Do u think Raw 2/24 will be bigger then Raw 1000?*

RAW 1000 was an "Attitude Era" throwback episode when you look back at it


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah I think it will be.The Network is the biggest endeavor they've ever done. I would be baffled if they didn't put on a legendary show to promote it.


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*

Ok lets start with the predictable stuff, We do know DX members will be there..
We also know Hulk Hogan will appear..
We also can probably 100 percent both Brock Lesnar and Undertaker will be there..


Now with this said, what surprises do you think we won't expect?

Do you expect Bobby Lashley maybe appearing, reports on wrestling site say hes been backstage on RAW recently..

What about Chris Jericho, he recently teased about the Chamber?

Sting? anyone see him challenging Taker instead of Brock? or will he challenge taker @ mania 31? and give us a dream match..

CM Punk? will he appear and gain his smile back?

Here is a few facts my opinion is this.. I think Jericho's tease is not much to worry about, then again WWE wants to promote WWE Network so i ain't doubting Chris out..

Bobby Lashley hes been behind the scenes but i doubt we see him..

Sting.. how much i would love sting to challenge taker this year, but i think Taker and Brock has a date at mania.

CM Punk if CM Punk is gonna do mania this year, i really do not see him this monday, i see him 3/3 if anything.

What other surprises you think we will get this Monday? besides what i said?


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*

Is it a proven fact that Sting is done with TNA? I'm sure he can't really be done with them.

If he is, what makes Vince look at him and say "I need to hire him to wrestle Taker at Mania." I really don't understand why people think it's going to happen. Sure, I wish it would happen. It's a dream match. But I highly doubt it is going to happen.

However, if Taker is out there looking at the mania sign and sting comes out I will shit bricks. It better be all actions and no words, similar to HHH and Takers staredown. They made the match and told a story without saying any words. Legends.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*

RVD not that he's anything special anymore.


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*

lol RVD is possible. but i really doubt we get RVD.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*

There's nothing unpredictable in WWE anymore.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*

^that.... apparently wwe's new trend is to give away all surprises in advance so they can get a higher view rating


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*

Cena will kick out at 1 instead of 2.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*

Try not to hype up this Monday's RAW too much, It's a good way to be disappointed. I'm only expecting to see Hogan, Taker and Lesnar.


Never been a Hogan fan but it will be great to see him back where be belongs, WWE.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*

im sorry but

u have:

Hogan Returning
Taker returning

do u rlly need more surprisesfor 1 night?


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*



Bobholly39 said:


> im sorry but
> 
> u have:
> 
> ...


But only one of them is a surprise.......


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sgt. Slaughter will probably randomly appear, he seems to be around once every 3 months or something like that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*



JAROTO said:


> There's nothing unpredictable in WWE anymore.


Which isn't necessarily a bad thing if they do predictable things that make sense.


----------



## superrain (Apr 11, 2012)

They'll be Hogan and probably something else significant like perhaps Taker and Brock starting their program. I can see WWE wanting to have a noteworthy show, but I also see them taking a conservative approach to not overload with newsworthy to not let the big stuff overshadow each other.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

If they haven't advertised the return then it is not happening, they don't do surprises anymore.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cobalt said:


> If they haven't advertised the return then it is not happening, they don't do surprises anymore.


brock lesnar tho


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

http://wrestlingnewsdepot.com/2014/02/spoiler-title-to-change-hands-on-wwes-monday-night-raw/

Interesting.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I think Lesnar/Heyman will come out first and Heyman will shoot a promo about how there is nobody alive or DEAD that can deal with Brock Lesnar thus signalling the *gong*


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*



TakeMyGun said:


> Which isn't necessarily a bad thing if they do predictable things that make sense.


Yeah, I agree. It's about doing the right thing.


----------



## WTFrandyortonomg (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw Monday you think it will be unpredictable..*



combolock said:


> But only one of them is a surprise.......


Taker. :jay2


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait, Undertaker returning, the legend is back.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Its getting closer for the launch of wwe network and Monday night raw...I'm so excited


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

the fallout from EC is amazing.. so many storylines where do we even begin

and oh, not to mention a special someone is returning tomorrow night..

so yea, there's almost too many things going on for RAW.. can't wait

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Hogan and possibly Taker tomorrow :mark:

Plus I can't wait to see all the Bryan fallout.


----------



## jonesdanny (Feb 24, 2014)

hulkster wrestlr mania 30 brother!


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

not trying to be a pessimist here but im honestly not holding my breath for a totally mind blowing all out amazing raw...wwe is clearly hyping this raw right up and getting people to talk about it but from the amount of let downs in the past i expect this raw to be slightly above average at best


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Not gonna be able to catch this until Wednesday most likely, but it should be a STACKED RAW. Can't wait.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Coyotex said:


> not trying to be a pessimist here but im honestly not holding my breath for a totally mind blowing all out amazing raw...wwe is clearly hyping this raw right up and getting people to talk about it but from the amount of let downs in the past i expect this raw to be slightly above average at best


The WWE has the possibility of their entire 2013 earnings on the line for this Raw so they better deliver in a big way... at least I keep comforting myself with that.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tomorrow the return of Hulkamania and more importantly, The return of THE GOAT, The Undertaker. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

LateTrain27 said:


> Tomorrow the return of Hulkamania and more importantly, The return of THE GOAT, The Undertaker. :mark::mark::mark:


YES 

THE HULKSTER 
THE DEADMAN
BUILD FOR ORTON/BATISTA


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna be one BIG TIME show. like already said, looks to be STACKED.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Considering calling in sick to get the network...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Not been this hyped up for a RAW in a long, long time. Should be an awesome night, bring it on!


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Keen to see Hogan return.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

This has the potential to be one of the best RAW shows in years so hopefully they don't go pissing all over it by having 47 WWE Network plugs and a bunch of rematches from Elimination Chamber. I'm assuming we'll get a title change (probably the tag straps), the start to Lesnar/Taker, 20 minutes of Hogan being irritating, awful Orton/Batista build, Cena challenging Wyatt for a Mania match, and Bryan calling out HHH. Could be great, could be another stupid show featuring Legends that take time away from guys that'll carry the company into the future.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Im expecting bryan to come out first to vent some anger and to call out kane.
Hopefully bryan vs kane is made later in night and if bryan wins hes added to mainevent or something to get fans back on side.

Hopefully an appearance of brock and taker in ring at same time looking at sign. 

Orton/batista build to which no fuker will care (hopefully more bootista chants) 

Cesaros oppenent for wm is setup 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sliced Bread no2 (Oct 23, 2013)

EC has set up RAW tonight quite nicely with the ending to the chamber match. If Vince was to make his on screen return, challenge the authority, bring back Punk (to give Triple H something to do) and put Bryan in the WWE Title match at Mania, the crowd would go absolutely nuts. Or even if the Hulkster can somehow swing for that to happen, it'd get Bryan, Punk and Hulk all super over.


----------

